

Wow If you drink 2 cups of coffee/day, 18 coffee trees are out there just for you - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2008/09/18-coffee-trees-person-stats.php

======
gaius
Good. I like trees. We need all the trees we can get. Drink more coffee!

